# B13 & B14 SE-R brakes same?



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay. Question for yall. Here's the situation. The company I bought my new rotors and pads from screwed up. I have an SE and got SE-R rotors and pads. I have a couple of nice gentlemen who are willing to sell me their SE-R callipers.

Here's the question. Are the B13 SE-R calipers the SAME as the B14 SE-R calipers? Anyone know.

Thanks yall.:jump:


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks bahearn! Helps a ton!!!

Timbo


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*yes and no*

they are different because the pads are different for the two models.


----------

